# The Girls



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of the three girls.

All three are from the same parents, just different litters.

From Left to Right

Ariel - a.k.a Airbear. She is the second oldest, born on February 14th so she is our valentine dog. Weird trait- she stretches out on her belly and shoots her back legs out, we call them her "flat legs". you just have to say it and she will do it.

Bella - a.k.a Belly pop. She is the youngest, born on October 31. Weird trait - Bella is all weird, she dislikes the name Hilton. you just have to say the name and she is suddenly not happy. She is the best to take anywhere, really loves everybody and wont live up to the typical Chi stereotype.

Last but certainly not least
Hilton - a.k.a Hillbilly. My wife's dog through and through. When my wife sits down on the couch, Hilton will lay her little body on her, put her head down and close her eyes. Real suck but she was the first. Weird trait - when she goes down a set of stairs, her back right leg touches nothing. She has always done it. She also will bark her head off but not because she is angry, she just wants to be picked up. If you pick her up, she will stop barking and lick you and roll her head...but when you put her down, she will bark her head off again.

These are our girls, our babies. our little fur babies.

note: they are all sitting on the living room couch which is supposed to be a no no. But when I'm home and my wife isn't, they can sit there. LOL


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww they are three beautiful little girls, they all look so similar. I can see why that pristine white couch is a no go area, naughty you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great group photo! I bet you get alot of stares when you are out with all three! Can you tell them apart real fast when they are all sitting there? They look so alike!


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Ariel is a deer head and as my wife says, she has a really good body, very lean and toned. Hilton and Bella are both Apple heads and sometimes it is hard to tell them apart at a quick glance but Baby Bella has a bit of a pot roast body. lol...love her to death but she is a bit chubby.
I get a lot of looks if Im walking them by myself, the three have all pink coats, leashes and sometimes im getting weird looks.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful, gorgeous group!! Would love to hear more stories. Do you take them with you most places!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

That is the sign of a REAL man!! My hubby does the same....he loves to talk to people about them!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

The girl are gorgeous!! I dearly love black and white chis! You sound like my hubby... Lulu is his little darling and can do NO WRONG!! Well, actually she really never does any wrong. lol Keep telling us things about your girls. It's so great to read the neat things about your girls. Keep sharing!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

They are all beautiful, they look like twins! their personalities sound so sweet! I love that you sneak them on the couch, how adorable! It's so cool that you take them out in their pink coats, I love it when men love their Chi's and are not embarrassed to hang out with them. My fiance Bryan is the same way, he adores our fur kids! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a beautiful portrait. How smart to have a couch to match the dogs! I love the "weird traits". lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

For some reason I can't see the pic, but your girls sound lovely 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

They are adorable! Love the weird traits too!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Cute Fur kids  They are so similar looking!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

